# Adam Rose Debut



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

what you think? for me midcard at best...jobber guy


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel like his vignettes were 10x more of a debut than that. At least they could have had Ryder job to him.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't understand JBL, isn't he meant to be GM of NXT? why is he acting so annoyed with Adam Rose and asking questions about him... ahhh, JBL really sucks


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Destined to fail. They need to stop debuting guys with these stupid ass gimmicks


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was expecting more. At least the crowd were singing his theme though.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

djkhaled said:


> I don't understand JBL, isn't he meant to be GM of NXT? why is he acting so annoyed with Adam Rose and asking questions about him... ahhh, JBL really sucks


Triple H spoke highly of the Shield on the last NXT. The characters don't always carry over.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Can't wait for him to be part of 4 1/2 Man Band.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll be honest, I laughed... but it's probably the only time I will. Destined to be a jobber with that gimmick. Plus it has the potential to become the most annoying gimmick of all time.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Expected more, still awesome though. Best debut in a long time.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

He'll go as far as Fandango did.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skinnyjean wearing crowd loves Adam rose and fandango.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I feel like his vignettes were 10x more of a debut than that. At least they could have had Ryder job to him.


Bingo. It was incredibly underwhelming.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

What was with easter bunny as part of his entourage.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It was fantastic (Y) I don't see what's wrong with him being a midcard guy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sadly, his theme is already over. Why does the E keep doing this to me


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

why people so shock? with dancing stuff going to fail...if you want to dance then dance like male stripper. remember recent time can't remember which 2 guy is it but they having this male stripper dance could have been over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Team him up with Fandango so the Usos have more jobbers to fight.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why are people comparing him to Fandango when they're nothing alike?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Fandango, Brodus and Rose should form stable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got what I expected. Garbage.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

we just have another Jobber to the list...


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

That was tough to watch. The crowd was very confused by Adam Rose and his entrance didn't translate well in a bigger venue. I will admit it could've gone a lot worse(like the crowd could've booed him or chanted ****), but that was very awkward to watch and I don't see Adam Rose's gimmick going over in any state. 

I'm sure people well mention that his Leo Krueger gimmick would've gotten more over, but I doubt that. Hopefully wwe can figure out how to make Adam Rose work on the main roster in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I was expecting to be wowed by his entrance but I just wasn't. We'll see how far he can go.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He did great. WWE lacks with depth, and that will be the end of him. Him and Zeb interacted very well imo. 

If he's feuding with Swagger, Swagger will make him look like a million bucks.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuroNeko said:


> Why are people comparing him to Fandango when they're nothing alike?


I guess because they're both effeminate and Fandango is a dancer while Adam Rose kind of dances.

Personally I think Adam Rose will do better than Fandango. He has more personality and charisma than Fandango.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I think hed make a great manager


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thought it would be better but was still good. Should have at least had a match with Swagger.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think it was that bad. The gimmick will have some changes as time passes. It will all depend on the guy's talent.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Solid addition to the midcard. Perfect for that gimmick.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I like him and it will be interesting to see how they use him. But he will be nothing more then a mid card talent. As for his debut it was a little underwhelming.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

It was fun

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I expected a bit more from that debut. We'll see how he does though in the next couple of months.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't see him lasting long.

That said, I kind of like it. Give me an Adam Rose over a Michael McGuillicutty or Kofi Kingston character any day. At least this guy has something that makes him stand out. Sure it's goofy but he's a midcard kind of guy, it's fine.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i don't like the character at all. he's like an unfunny hippy channeling austin powers.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

His gimmick is fun and he has potential but he probably should have said more than a sentence tonight.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

He should have come out in the Exotic Express. This dude needs to be over the top in every way with this gimmick.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

not bad let's see if he can wrestle.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

this shit is already dumb. I honestly wanted to see Jack Swagger kick his ass and I am the furthest thing from a swagger fan....

this is basically another fandango


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I said this in the raw thread, I think it'd work well for his gimmick:

They should do a Goldberg-esque entrance for Adam rose. Have his music start and the camera will be on his tour bus. Security knocks on the bus door and all the "rosebuds" flow out followed by Adam rose and they make their way through backstage to the ring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Give it time already, geez! He just debuted! This board is way too critical. Lol!


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

His debut was not memorable. However, all he had to do was add the "Choo, choo" that he did in his promo and pump his arms and the whole crowd would have copied it. Can't believe they didnt do it. Was obvious.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

PimentoSlice said:


> That was tough to watch. The crowd was very confused by Adam Rose and his entrance didn't translate well in a bigger venue. I will admit it could've gone a lot worse(like the crowd could've booed him* or chanted *****), but that was very awkward to watch and I don't see Adam Rose's gimmick going over in any state.
> 
> I'm sure people well mention that his Leo Krueger gimmick would've gotten more over, but I doubt that. Hopefully wwe can figure out how to make Adam Rose work on the main roster in the coming weeks.


:rock5 You have a weird view on the WWE crowds. 

He is awful. His accent/delivery of words is horrible, his entrance music sucks and his entrance itself is cringeworthy. He'll be a jobber soon so doesn't matter.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

lower mid card jobber is all what he is gonna be


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't mind him, I wouldn't have a problem with him floating around the mid card and winning a few titles. Sadly I think he's going to end up jobbing in a year or so, only time will tell.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it's too soon to bring him up from NXT. He hasn't even had a feud in NXT yet. WTF


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

M.S.I.I. said:


> He'll go as far as Fandango did.




Fandongo had his debut match at wrestlemania against Chris Jericho and won... Rose isn't gonna get anywhere near that i think.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

What I'm getting from this thread is that people here just take wrestling WAY too seriously and can't accept anything that's fun. 
It was a good debut. WWE can botch pretty badly when they attempt comedy but I think this was great. Zeb's "What the fuck is going on here?" expression sold it all perfectly and seeing Swagger get embarrassed by Rose was good too. And I'll admit I've never liked Swagger much, but Swagger and Zeb as the super serious types against a carefree screwball character has potential to be pretty good.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I enjoyed it but the crowd of lemons obviously didn't.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think he & Fandango will be tag partners at some point.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the WWE has begun New Generation 2.0 in earnest. I like his style, but I'm disappointed that his "debut" was a segment instead of a match. WWE is turning into its own stereotype like that.

Anyway, his music is crazy catchy and the colors and stage dive stuff was fun. Sometimes I have to remind myself that I'm not watching a wrestling program when I turn on WWE.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

I give it 6 months before "Creative" strips him of his Rosebuds/crowd surfing and makes him come down to the ring like everyone else.

WWE Creative = lemons not rosebuds.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fandango vs rose,dat dream match...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked him on nxt as rose and kruger. i even liked this bus promos. But that was a terrible debut and Cole killed it. That piece of shit Cole needs to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems like a fun midcard gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Why are people comparing him to Fandango when they're nothing alike?


*Because he's a dancing metrosexual mid carder who's theme song will be more over than he is.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Debut was as expected tbh. Crowd reaction wasnt great, but I thought it was good and the crowd did chant his song for a little so it's already better than any of the other debuts outside of Paige.



SoupBro said:


> *I was expecting to be wowed by his entrance but I just wasn't.* We'll see how far he can go.


I think it's the larger arena effect. In NXT it looks alot better with the amount of people he has come out with him becuase its such a small space. It looked so sparse tonight. They need to have a larger crowd come out with him


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

Why does everyone have to be main eventer lol? Adam Rose is actually okay so far. Better than Wyatt Family gimmick but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I liked him on nxt as rose and kruger. i even liked this bus promos. But that was a terrible debut and Cole killed it. That piece of shit Cole needs to keep his mouth shut.


If anything JBL killed it with his over-the-fucking-top, throat-mutilating shouting like Rose just shit in his hat. Cole was goofy, yes, but he was just putting over the catchy, feel-good, "everyone party" atmosphere which I can't fault him for.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What was Leo Krueger's gimmick? I wasn't watching NXT when Raymond Leppan was going by that gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant we just put Adam Rose, Fandango, Khali, Hornswoggle, 3MB, El Torito, Matadores all in a blender and stop showing them on tv unless they're willing to finally become a more serious or better character? lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I enjoyed Fandango more. I enjoyed Rose on NXT more. This debut just flat out sucked.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I give him 3 weeks and he will be a jobber tbh. Gimmick has a very limited life.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

This would actually have amazing potential if they slowly started turning him heel. Have him party too much and go crazy like Charlie Sheen snorting lines of coke and punching strippers. He would be so over.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Pretty much the crowd decided to be lemons.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Frico said:


> Pretty much the crowd decided to be lemons.


Yeah, no Rosebuds in tonights crowd.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant we just put Adam Rose, Fandango, Khali, Hornswoggle, 3MB, El Torito, Matadores all in a blender and stop showing them on tv unless they're willing to finally become a more serious or better character? lol


Oh for fuck sake, why!?! 

Not EVERYTHING has to be serious... Look, I like The Shield and the Wyatt's and the other intense, "more mature" gimmicks as much as anyone, but WWE/WWF always has had comedy gimmicks, and always will. Don't tell me you didn't laugh at Akeem as a kid, or Too Cool, or the fucking Bushwackers. Not everything has to be dramatic and serious, loosen up and have some fucking fun. Sure it's cheesy and silly, that's the point. Sure hell probably never aspire to be more than a Midcard transitional champ at best, is he really expected to be? Ray Leppan has been in developmental for a long goddamn time with no call up for his other gimmicks, including his "serious, better character" Leo Kruger. He's older than most of the new guys now, if he didn't run with the Rose thing he'd probably be released by now, so just let him enjoy his chance at the main roster, and be happy for the dude.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I hated the gimmick once Cole loved it.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Oh for fuck sake, why!?!
> 
> Not EVERYTHING has to be serious... Look, I like The Shield and the Wyatt's and the other intense, "more mature" gimmicks as much as anyone, but WWE/WWF always has had comedy gimmicks, and always will. Don't tell me you didn't laugh at Akeem as a kid, or Too Cool, or the fucking Bushwackers. Not everything has to be dramatic and serious, loosen up and have some fucking fun. Sure it's cheesy and silly, that's the point. Sure hell probably never aspire to be more than a Midcard transitional champ at best, is he really expected to be? Ray Leppan has been in developmental for a long goddamn time with no call up for his other gimmicks, including his "serious, better character" Leo Kruger. He's older than most of the new guys now, if he didn't run with the Rose thing he'd probably be released by now, so just let him enjoy his chance at the main roster, and be happy for the dude.


some of those gimmicks were actually good. We don't need more bad dancing gimmicks that aren't funny.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This thread is further proof that the majority of posters on this forum take wrestling way, way too seriously. Rose was fine, he provides a fun distraction from the serious stuff without being annoying or overbearing like a Santino or a Funkasaurus and the people trying to be smart by saying things like 'future jobber LOL' really need to get a grip.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

BrendenPlayz said:


> I give him 3 weeks and he will be a jobber tbh. Gimmick has a very limited life.


If that's true, then it can easily be turned into a trojan horse, converting him into Leo Kruger at a strategic time.

Not that the WWE will go in that direction :side:


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

he gives more variety to the midcards range maybe we can rid of a few of the deadweights who have no charisma and hardly no ring ability now.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

x78 said:


> This thread is further proof that the majority of posters on this forum take wrestling way, way too seriously. Rose was fine, he provides a fun distraction from the serious stuff without being annoying like a Santino or a Funkasaurus and the people trying to be smart by saying things like 'future jobber LOL' really need to get a grip.


I wonder how many of these posters complained about Mick Foley or Kaientai.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> some of those gimmicks were actually good. We don't need more bad dancing gimmicks that aren't funny.


Define "funny" exactly. Some people find Russell Brand funny, and that's essentially who Rose is. Not saying everyone will laugh, but some will. Again, you're taking this too seriously.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The debut was a bit underwhelming but I still have hope for Adam Rose.

He probably wont be anything other than a midcarder but that is fine... not everyone has to be a main eventer. I get tired of seeing people say "midcarder at best" as if that is a bad thing. Oh and I think that Adams gimmick is better than Fandangos and Clays. Why? Its a party gimmick. People can relate to that more than the disco or fancy dancing.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Define "funny" exactly. Some people find Russell Brand funny, and that's essentially who Rose is. Not saying everyone will laugh, but some will. Again, you're taking this too seriously.


If a fun gimmick like Rose isn't fun to a person then why would I want to see it? These type of gimmicks have their place. I loved the midget match last night but I'm not that into this Rose gimmick. He's a party guy who's not going to go that far up the food chain.


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

I don't watch NXT, so a lot of the posters here had me expecting more from the intro. Meh.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

If you've seen Leo Kruger(former character) in NXT you should already know the guy can wrestle.This gimmick was obviously made and is good for connecting with the crowd and getting them involved,and if done correctly will grow organically over time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was entertained... mostly because of Zeb but I liked it. Zeb took a HUGE chance by dropping to all fours there on his escape... that took alot of nerve.*


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> If a fun gimmick like Rose isn't fun to a person then why would I want to see it? These type of gimmicks have their place. I loved the midget match last night but I'm not that into this Rose gimmick. He's a party guy who's not going to go that far up the food chain.


So, because you don't want to see it, no one else should? I thought the weeLC match was pandering at best, and borderline embarrassing, personally. But hey, to each their own, I'm not calling for hornswoggle and co. to be banished, I'll just shrug and wait for something I care about yo come on. 

Also, kayfabe wise, Rose is a perfect Midcard gimmick because his character could give two shits about the food chain. He'd rather party, so chasing titles and advancing aren't as important as goofing off and enjoying Himself. Easy as shit to write for, no worry about long, drawn out feuds and future card position, gets people to laugh and participate, and will probably move a decent amount of merch. What more could you ask of a jobber?

(The irony in all this is that dude actually CAN go in-ring, his spine buster is a damn work of art)


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not saying that no one else should see it, but at the same time, I don't have to enjoy the gimmick. its meh at best to me. If it catches on great, but if not, I'm not gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> I'm not saying that no one else should see it, but at the same time, I don't have to enjoy the gimmick. its meh at best to me. If it catches on great, but if not, I'm not gonna be disappointed.


Eh, no worries, man... I'm just happy the guy made up after 5+ years in developmental. God knows I'd take a Nattie farting gimmick if it meant I got a call up after that long. I doubt the gimmick has that much of a shelf life, but hopefully it's fun while it lasts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really hope WWE does the right thing and makes a Darren Young v Adam Rose feud. *


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Eh, no worries, man... I'm just happy the guy made up after 5+ years in developmental. God knows I'd take a Nattie farting gimmick if it meant I got a call up after that long. I doubt the gimmick has that much of a shelf life, but hopefully it's fun while it lasts.


I think I'll like it if they do even more with it.. WWE has a bad habit where they just throw the base character out there and give them nothing else. The vignettes were okay but mic time, a nice, real feud will be even better.


----------



## Cult0fPersonality (Jan 27, 2014)

Worst gimmick ever. Probably the current most ridiculous entrance too


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The debut was underwhelming and bad. They could've done much better. I don't understand why WWE doesn't use more of their resources to their full potential. Have him drive up in his bus or something.

Anyway, it's the perfect midcard gimmick, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I really wish he had his original theme.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't watch NXT so I fully expected him to be a heel, so seeing what I saw tonight confused the shit outta me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I was entertained... mostly because of Zeb but I liked it. Zeb took a HUGE chance by dropping to all fours there on his escape... that took alot of nerve.*


Disappointed this was no sold a bit (hope it got some rep). :lel hilarious. 

I agree with people on letting this gimmick be given a chance for a solid run in the midcard. Fandango had promise, but the concussion happened which WWE just fell off him quick and gave the ball to Axel fpalm.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

So he's a guy who dances and says "it's party time all the time" all the time? Stupidest gimmick ever. Gtfo.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Leo Krueger was way better this gimmick sucks ass


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Leo Krueger was way better this gimmick sucks ass


Yes he was. How cool would it be if he came out and destroyed like Henry and showed a list of what he considered big game to hunt in the WWE.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

BoundForMania said:


> Leo Krueger was way better this gimmick sucks ass


What was Leo Krueger's gimmick? I wasn't watching NXT when he went by that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He'll be WWE World Heavyweight Champion when he beats Bryan at SS.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Mid carder for life. Except the WWE has no clue how to book a midcard anymore.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao I thought it was good tbh


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> What was Leo Krueger's gimmick? I wasn't watching NXT when he went by that.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxqfe3_tyson-kidd-s-in-ring-interview_sport

Fast forward to 3:13, his giimmick was awesome kind of like stalking prey kind of character.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

x78 said:


> This thread is further proof that the majority of posters on this forum take wrestling way, way too seriously. Rose was fine, he provides a fun distraction from the serious stuff without being annoying or overbearing like a Santino or a Funkasaurus and the people trying to be smart by saying things like 'future jobber LOL' really need to get a grip.


True but i feel like he'll be another Fandango. One min people are excited about the gimmick and him being over, the next they're not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dude came out with a lollipop in his mouth hahahaa. Jeez this guy sucks, what a horrible gimmick.

Adam Rose is the kind of guy who would come up and piss in the urinal right beside you when there are plenty of other urinals available. Hahahah.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Awful.

No doubt they will feed him Damien Sandow during his little push though


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The debut was *much* better executed on NXT, but nonetheless, Rose deserves a spot on the roster. The Aldos Snow gimmick has plenty of potential. Talented wrestler, great midcard act. Anyone who doesn't see that is a clown. Watch NXT and the guy's work over the past couple of years.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

He's fine as a mid card talent.

Kruger had more potential to be a top talent, obviously but given what we have right now, I can't say I'm all that distraught. He actually feels like a character and not someone trying to be one.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

that theme is getting over, i want to see how well he works first though, havent followed nxt much and i wanna see if this guy is exciting to watch. i just have this unshakable feeling that he entrance couldve been better if it was more over the top and showing this guy is actually a threat.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

It just looked cheap and thrown together. 

Entrance should really have started by showing the Exotic Express, then have him and his entourage get off and drop the name of the city ("It's great to be back in.....") as they get off for a cheap pop, as rockstars do. Then we can have them all partying their way through the back and out of the entrance, maybe they could pick up superstars/legends on their way to the ring, so every entrance is a big unique. 

That would surely have been better than them just bobbing up and down on the entrance ramp.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> It just looked cheap and thrown together.
> 
> Entrance should really have started by showing the Exotic Express, then have him and his entourage get off and drop the name of the city ("It's great to be back in.....") as they get off for a cheap pop, as rockstars do. Then we can have them all partying their way through the back and out of the entrance, maybe they could pick up superstars/legends on their way to the ring, so every entrance is a big unique.
> 
> That would surely have been better than them just bobbing up and down on the entrance ramp.


:wall Jesus :lmao It's perfect. But for WWE's defense, they book so many shows, and handle so much shit, something this awesome probably didn't cross their minds.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

His original song was better and got the crowd more into his entrance


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Character wise, he's the modern day Shawn Micheals. Except a very poor mans version in terms of skill & upside. 

That's not a good thing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I really hope WWE does the right thing and makes a Darren Young v Adam Rose feud. *


WWE should have repackaged Darren Young months ago. Fandango vs FanDjango wrote itself. Would prefer that over Rose vs Young tbh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> It just looked cheap and thrown together.
> 
> Entrance should really have started by showing the Exotic Express, then have him and his entourage get off and drop the name of the city ("It's great to be back in.....") as they get off for a cheap pop, as rockstars do. Then we can have them all partying their way through the back and out of the entrance, maybe they could pick up superstars/legends on their way to the ring, so every entrance is a big unique.
> 
> That would surely have been better than them just bobbing up and down on the entrance ramp.


A solid idea in the Raw section. 

Someone alert the media.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I was uh...underwhelmed. Compared to his NXT debut. As usual, the commentary fucks things up.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

He'll soon be in Jobberville with Fandango, closely followed by Rusev, stupid gimmicks.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It was actually a pretty cool debut. It'd be better if he didn't act so camp and Zeb's reaction was probably the best part of the segment.

I enjoyed it, but I can't see it going far.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Adam Rose debut was terrible*

First of all, you have a segment with the Los Matadores celebrating Cinco De Mayo (I hate that stupid made up holiday). And 3MB comes out talking about being the party animals, or whatever. I felt like that was a perfect set up for Adam Rose. It was a funny segment and Adam Rose is a funny guy. So how do you not debut him here. It would have been a better segment.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

The circumstances over his debut were bad, but he was funny at least. Not the best scenario though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

All holidays are "made up" but Cinco De Mayo is legitimately and widely celebrated (mostly in Chicano communities in the US) and has been since the Civil War when the Mexican victory over the French Army at Puebla emboldened Mexican-Americans and Union soldiers and provided inspiration to Mexico _and_ America in the time of war. In Mexico, it's not as big as it is in the US but is very popular in the state of Puebla.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I liked Rose in NXT. For a week. That gimmick is going nowhere fast. He'll be getting squashed by Rusev in a month.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Did you really expect it to go well? Guy is a fucking joke. And I can't stand his face, want to drop a brick on it.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> It just looked cheap and thrown together.
> 
> Entrance should really have started by showing the Exotic Express, then have him and his entourage get off and drop the name of the city ("It's great to be back in.....") as they get off for a cheap pop, as rockstars do. Then we can have them all partying their way through the back and out of the entrance, maybe they could pick up superstars/legends on their way to the ring, so every entrance is a big unique.
> 
> That would surely have been better than them just bobbing up and down on the entrance ramp.


This ^^^



99chocking said:


> He'll soon be in Jobberville with Fandango, closely followed by Rusev, stupid gimmicks.


Why does everyone want every new debut to fail? Sheesh, give the guy a chance instead of "That's going nowhere fast" or "Jobbing within a month". I'm seeing the same for Rusev, give the guy a chance FCOL.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

It was pretty bad, maybe not so terrible.. I don't like the gimmick anyway, but gotta give him a chance


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

He's originally from South Africa so an angle with the Real Amercians made sense. Atleast it wasn't a pointless squash match, wich i was afraid he would get. 
This already sets up a feud for him to work with. Being able to feud with Colter and to some extend Swagger can only do something positive for someone, so we'll just have to see how this plays out the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



The.Great.One said:


> It was pretty bad, maybe not so terrible.. I don't like the gimmick anyway, but gotta give him a chance


The gimmick is kinda cool but I dont think this guy is acting like a party animal. His catch phrase about Lemons and Rose Buds. That's not good enough to me. If your going to be a party animal, rocker gimmick. Then be one. Be that asshole rocker that parties hard, and comes into matches hungover and sloppy. But wrestles like a God. That would be sick.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Leo Kruger would've been fucking awesome. I still don't get why they changed his gimmick.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Not surprised one bit tbh, he won't last.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Kruger had more potential to be a top talent


He really didn't, if he had continued to be Leo Kruger he would probably have been released by now. That gimmick was great on paper but the execution was awful and didn't suit this performer at all. He's far better as Adam Rose.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Adam Rose with dat moves,dat rose buds,is steering towards an epic collision course with Faaaaaaaaan Daaaaaaaaaaann goooooooooooo
:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Wasn't as annoying as I'd expected him to be. It's a shame he didn't show up in the Exotic Express.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



VRsick said:


> Did you really expect it to go well? Guy is a fucking joke.


THIS.
Seriously guys what did you expect from a 'club kids-metrosexual-guy with an accent' gimmick ?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I know this guy is going to annoy the fuck out of me for the next few weeks, so he should have at least showed up in his fancy bus.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Nut Tree said:


> Be that asshole rocker that parties hard, and comes into matches hungover and sloppy. But wrestles like a God. That would be sick.


Haha that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Charo (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Does this mean someone else can use that fucking awesome theme he had as Leo Kruger?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



King Of Zydeco said:


> He'll be getting squashed by Rusev in a month.


More like he'll be tagging with Rusev in a month.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

It got him on the main roster so good for him. He wouldve had Del Rio like reactions had he been brought up as Leo Kruger.

Great news for local indy wrestlers. This gimmick increases their odds of making it on TV as one of AR's rosebuds.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Yeah, it was fucking awful, even the promo for his debut was fucking annoying as shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Leo Kruger > Adam Rose


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

His character is terrible too. WWE has too many dancers now and I hate almost all of them.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Went just as I predicted. The best (AND ABSOLUTE WORST) part of it was Zeb's deportation list. Did Zeb start dancing for a bit? What happened? That whole thing was a clusterfuck of awful.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I automatically hate everything I see for no reason, it's the cool and hip thing to do.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Would the Leo Kruger gimmick really work better on the main roster than Adam Rose anyway? I dont think so personally.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't kane just set him and all those party goers of his on fire and be done with it?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It was really painful to watch considering the crowd did not care at all about his debut


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate it already. His whole debut and gimmick is one big wet fart and that catch phrase is going to be annoying as hell.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Would the Leo Kruger gimmick really work better on the main roster than Adam Rose anyway? I dont think so personally.


I agree.

The Adam Rose character could be pretty awesome, and has a much better chance of getting over than Kruger. But there's only so much you can do about the performer, and he's not great, to be honest.


----------



## Cult0fPersonality (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Its horrible, just like Emma


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant we just put Adam Rose, Fandango, Khali, Hornswoggle, 3MB, El Torito, Matadores all in a blender and stop showing them on tv unless they're willing to finally become a more serious or better character? lol


Why you gotta hate on the midgets? What should Horny and El Torito's gimmicks be?


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

This is the kind of shit that makes me want Kruger back. They killed my favorite gimmick in years for a fucking party boy character. Kruger should of debuted as a hired mercenary right after SS and attacked Big Show. It fit his big game bounty hunter persona and gave Show a storyline for the time being.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Why do we have to always get these feminine characters? What happened to tge ass kicking motherfuckers? Instead we get goofball feminized daniel bryan, fandango, Adam Rose who dances by jogging in place and sucking on a lollipop, and of course that skinnjean rippin babptista. The shield guys carry themselves like men.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Kruger had more potential to be a top talent


What could they have really done with Kruger? putting him in the Wyatts would be about the most fitting thing and if they did that he'd get no mic time and wouldnt work as Wyatts silent muscle either because hes much smaller than Rowan and Harper. 

Dont get me wrong, I dont see Rose as a top talent either but they can certainly do more with this gimmick and he will probably get much more over. Hes got a theme tune people will sing along to, a memorable entrance with a massive entourage, 2 catchphrases and a tour bus. They could have guys like Hornswaggle, Emma and Santino join up with him too and make him the leader of an evergrowing band of freaks and oddballs.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



jabroniBeater1 said:


> Why do we have to always get these feminine characters? What happened to tge ass kicking motherfuckers? Instead we get goofball feminized daniel bryan, fandango, Adam Rose who dances by jogging in place and sucking on a lollipop, and of course that skinnjean rippin babptista. The shield guys carry themselves like men.


Why are you afraid of not looking "tough and cool and manly"? Are you 15?

Also, how the fuck is Daniel Bryan "feminized"? I didn't realise women had huge beards.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Cult0fPersonality said:


> Its horrible, just like Emma


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Seems to be a lot of hate for Adam Rose on these parts. I personally love the gimmick and the way he plays it. I agree that his debut wasn't great and didn't have the same impact as his NXT debut did but I like the gimmick a lot and really hope the WWE don't screw it up and turn him into Fandango 2.0.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I'll give it a chance....don't be a lemon


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Nut Tree said:


> First of all, you have a segment with the Los Matadores celebrating Cinco De Mayo (I hate that stupid made up holiday). And 3MB comes out talking about being the party animals, or whatever. I felt like that was a perfect set up for Adam Rose. It was a funny segment and Adam Rose is a funny guy. So how do you not debut him here. It would have been a better segment.


Nope. No need to involve him with a bunch of dead end jobbers just because they also happen to have a music-related gimmick. 

His debut was great!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Oh, I thought it was Russel Brands debut.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

The bigger question.

Was that debut the start of the decline of Jack Swagger? I mean seriously, Jack Swagger should have leveled Adam Rose. Who writes this stuff. Zeb is talking , then gets interrupted by the Adam Rose silliness. He should have turned to Swagger, nodded , and Swagger crushes Adam in 2 seconds. That's how the intro should have been.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Dunk20 said:


> Oh, I thought it was Russel Brands debut.


This is exactly who they are basing him on, I don't know who thought it would be a good idea to give him this gimmick, Russell Brand is extremely irritating to anybody that isn't an emo girl or bored housewife. 

I expect Adam Rose in the future to get over like a fart in church (As Stone Cold would say)


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Zappers said:


> The bigger question.
> 
> Was that debut the start of the decline of Jack Swagger? I mean seriously, Jack Swagger should have leveled Adam Rose. Who writes this stuff. Zeb is talking , then gets interrupted by the Adam Rose silliness. He should have turned to Swagger, nodded , and Swagger crushes Adam in 2 seconds. That's how the intro should have been.


He did kinda get buried by that bumbling over the top toss. It looked like a cartoon


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I thought he was going to come out during the party. I really didn't like when he came out for that segment with Zeb. It wasn't bad, had me laugh I was kind of upset when he wasn't in a match & it look like there was a lack of rosebuds in that party. Could've been better.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Cringeworthy.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

This is the first gimmick in awhile I legitimately hate, and I hope it fails miserably! I guess he would make a good heel for me though since I will want him to lose. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Bring Bo already and fire this old looser.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

It was good, just lacked some slenderman

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

Shame really. They completely f'd up because they needed more of an entourage. The closeups of the camera trying to hide the lack of people made it even worse in my opinion. Idk, suppose we'll have to see what next week brings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> WWE should have repackaged Darren Young months ago. Fandango vs FanDjango wrote itself. Would prefer that over Rose vs Young tbh.


*FanDjango :lmao X a billion*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

the best part was zeb dancing


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Wrong Thread lawl 

But to Adam Rose, Debut was okay.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought they introduced Rose in the wrong way.

We were just getting entertained by Zeb (Zeb's deportation list was hilarious) and Rose comes out and interrupts it for no apparent reason.

Then just as I think we're going to get some of Zeb's awesomeness and how an illegal has used his entourage to sneak across the border the whole thing just. . . fizzled out.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dont like him. Hopefully will impress me in ring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Big waste of time. Bring up Sami Zahn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope they make him more flamboyant ala Adrian Street*


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

This shit was awful it's basically another fandango.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I think the funniest part of the whole thing is that he's going to be fed Jack Swagger.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*










or this: 










Personally I do prefer the latter in terms of looks. I'm not a huge fan of metrosexuality so perhaps that's why I'm not willing to give him that much of a chance just yet.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I was just about to come on this forum and make the same topic haha. I also thought that Adam Rose's debut was terrible, I was literally cringing all the way through it. If his entrance is always going to be like that I will never watch RAW again.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

That entrance will get old quickly.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Reaper Jones said:


> Personally I do prefer the latter in terms of looks. I'm not a huge fan of metrosexuality so perhaps that's why I'm not willing to give him that much of a chance just yet.


Looks or look? The former is far more attractive but I don't think that's what you really meant. As for look - well the latter is a classic tough outlaw wrestling look but you know what I think? I think they should use both.

Yep, Leo Kruger in that picture reminds me of Cactus Jack and so I say let him be Adam Rose for a while only to inexplicable reprise the Kruger persona at times Cactus Jack/Dude Love style.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I tought it was original for once, and enjoyed it.

I don,t know anything about the guy, except what we saw so far, and Adam Rose kind of remind me of a certain Chris Jericho... The next Jericho perhaps? We shall see.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

i saw his debut on nxt and thought his wrestling was mediocre at best. another all gimmick and crap wrestler type. i can't believe he made it to the big time this quickly. he either improved a lot or more likely they rushed him cause they love his character. he'll join the jobber ranks with fandango/ziggler/santino/sandow in no time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Jingoro said:


> i saw his debut on nxt and thought his wrestling was mediocre at best. another all gimmick and crap wrestler type. i can't believe he made it to the big time this quickly. he either improved a lot or more likely they rushed him cause they love his character. he'll join the jobber ranks with fandango/ziggler/santino/sandow in no time.


I had a feeling he was gonna be hotshotted to the roster on the strength of his gimmick. It's the sort of thing Vince loves.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Reaper Jones said:


> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never knew he was leo kruger! i mean i only saw adam rose's nxt debut and haven't seen him since. he sux, lol. they took a crap wrestler and repackaged him with a gimmick entrance. oh my god, nxt is just a huge waste of time as a developmental league. can't wait to see how badly bo dallas fails.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I'm glad they changed his gimmick. Nothing original whatsoever about the Leo K character. At least the Adam Rose thing is something new! There have been plenty of Dandy-type rockstars (IRL) and I think he plays the part really well.

Yes, he'll probably end up pissing about with somebody like Fandango, but it's just a bit of fun and something different.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

I like him. He has a catchy theme song and I think it will get him over.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*

It was really badly booked. Lets see where they are going with this, but they should have him fight. He is not a bad inring worker. Stupid segments like this will get him Kizarnied, fast.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

radiatedrich said:


> I'll be honest, I laughed... but it's probably the only time I will. Destined to be a jobber with that gimmick. Plus it has the potential to become the most annoying gimmick of all time.


I thought it was an alright Debut , But your right It could have high Potentional of being a very annoying Gimmick !!!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully he gets the Xavier Woods treatment and gets destroyed by Swagger if they go with this feud.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Calling it now, in 4 or 5 months this guy will get nuclear heat.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolutely horrendous. The TV equivalent of dangling your balls in a mincer.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

I like his debut. Wasn't a big impact, but I love the gimmick.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

He needs to be a heel. He just has a really annoying heelish face (no pun intended).


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Jingoro said:


> i never knew he was leo kruger! i mean i only saw adam rose's nxt debut and haven't seen him since. he sux, lol. they took a crap wrestler and repackaged him with a gimmick entrance. oh my god, *nxt is just a huge waste of time as a developmental league.* can't wait to see how badly bo dallas fails.


That's what it seems like right now, doesn't it.

I'm really hoping that they get better, but I'm not too hopeful given the rate with which guys are coming up and failing. 

PS. This is not a judgement on Adam Rose, but based on others.


----------



## IDR Wrestling (Apr 8, 2014)

That theme tune is going to over as hell in London in two weeks! I certainly will be signing it all night, very catchy


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

His character makes me wonder why I even watch wrestling. lol. How can anyone over the age of 4 like the gimmick? Can't wait til this guy is a permanent jobber.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I didnt have a problem with the entrance just the randomnivity of his debut.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing this cartoon character put in a shoot fight with Jack Swagger. Yep, I think that should be his first match because I would enjoy the f*** out of that. Then we can move past this crap. One can only dream though...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I actually really enjoyed it haha

Imagine him and Fandango as a tag team :lmao*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow you are a miserable, angry lot.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Wow you are a miserable, angry lot.


Seriously. You're all lemons.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Y'all hate fun :grande, lot of lemons.

That crowd didn't help. When you can hear crickets during a Wyatts vs Shield match it says it all really.

I do wish they had gone down the NXT debut route, I really enjoyed that debut, just sub Devin and Renee.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Seems like wrestling fans these days like being goofy. Sing alongs, chants, dances...I mean the "comedy" writers in wwe must think these people will like any dumb ass shit we throw at them.

All these fans seem like the every day social misfits who get around a bunch of like-minded people and all of a sudden start to come out of their shell.

Goofy ass gestures, dances, chants, sing alongs...

Embarrassing. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I think he will do alright. It's a fun gimmick.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Mikestarko said:


> Seriously. You're all lemons.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

antdvda said:


> Seems like wrestling fans these days like being goofy. Sing alongs, chants, dances...I mean the "comedy" writers in wwe must think these people will like any dumb ass shit we throw at them.
> 
> All these fans seem like the every day social misfits who get around a bunch of like-minded people and all of a sudden start to come out of their shell.
> 
> ...



You seem to forget that goofy characters have been in wrestling since the 80's and people love it because comedy gimmicks are needed or everything becomes to stale and serious, remember the Honky Tonk Man? WCW's Disco Inferno, Koko B. Ware dancing with his bird in the ring.


----------



## bradk0808 (May 7, 2014)

Ive never seen him before til monday and I thought dude was a complete douche. I dont want that nonsense on my screen.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fucking idiotic debut


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is he supposed to be playing a homosexual role?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Legion103 said:


> Is he supposed to be playing a homosexual role?


I was wondering the same thing, dude always has a sucker in his mouth and it just looks weird. I'm calling it now, but this guy in less than half a year is going to get x-pac heat with the crowd.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Legion103 said:


> Is he supposed to be playing a homosexual role?


Just go and google the name "Russell Brand" and you'll have the answer to what exactly Adam Rose is


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Meant to be a sex, drugs & rock'n'roll party animal.

Won't translate well as all it will be is him being 'random' and being wacky for the sake of it.

Hate to be one of these guys but it would've worked if it was AE era or something where he'd be allowed to drink beer and just act like a fanny.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

He will be fine. He was never meant to be at the top of the card so he will be perfect for the mid card.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

I love Russell Brand -- but he doesn't walk and talk like he's homosexual.

I've got nothing against that, I'm just curious if his character is meant to come off as that.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Reaper Jones said:


> That's what it seems like right now, doesn't it.
> 
> I'm really hoping that they get better, but I'm not too hopeful given the rate with which guys are coming up and failing.
> 
> PS. This is not a judgement on Adam Rose, but based on others.


You have a weird definition of failing


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

C'mon guys, don't be a lemon. Be a rosebud!


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought that his party bus was really depressing. Not in that sleazy rock 'n roll burn out way. Just more trying too hard to be cool sort of way. It looked like this guy only heard what a rave was like so he got a bunch of geeks to get on his rented bus and dance to shitty music. Would it have kill WWE to get a hair medal rift? Or just some house music that doesn't sound like a middle school dance?


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

I kinda liked it. But definitely can't see the guy with this kind of gimmick main eventing any show.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Also with his mannerisms especially when offering the lolly pop to Coulter he could have a metrosexual or homosexual slant to his gimmick. 

Adam Rose/Darren Young angle coming up!


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Shady Chris said:


> So he's a guy who dances and says "it's party time all the time" all the time? *Stupidest gimmick ever.* Gtfo.


This guy says "hi"


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

My dirty mind ends up thinking those nasty prolapse rosebuds (which i`ve been seeing in the internet by accident ,offcourse) everytime he throws he`s motto "Dont be a lemon ,be a rosebud". Im not saying it`s Adam Roses fault but it sure makes him more disgusting in my eyes :|


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think it'll last, I haven't seen him in ring so I can't judge, so my question is, how is he in ring?

I think the gimmick will not do very well, I dunno it just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Would it have kill WWE to get a hair medal rift? Or just some house music that doesn't sound like a middle school dance?


I have to agree. He looks like a serious character. Give him a serious theme, like a house or dubstep theme that doesnt sound like a eurodisco song from the 90s, early 00´s.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

One word: *STUPID*.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> I don't think it'll last, I haven't seen him in ring so I can't judge, so my question is, how is he in ring?
> 
> I think the gimmick will not do very well, I dunno it just doesn't interest me.


He is actually quite solid in the ring.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

next member of 3MB


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Can the crowd at least try and pretend they care? Lol it was awkward if anything. It was pretty funny, and his reactions were great

Was just kind of funny a bunch of people coming out partying, with the back setting of thousands of blank faces not doing anything

Although that kind of reminds of some of the house parties I crashed with friends when I was youger, with a bunch of blank faces thinking "Who the fuck are these guys?"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Legion103 said:


> *I love Russell Brand -- but he doesn't walk and talk like he's homosexual.*
> 
> I've got nothing against that, I'm just curious if his character is meant to come off as that.


He actually does.
If he wasn't a celebrity and you saw him walking on the street, you would label him as gay for sure.

Seeing him live, I know.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

i dont wanna see whether you can be fun and cute and whatnot

*I WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO IN THAT VERY RING*

he needs to wrestle first


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah Russell Brand was the first guy i thought of when seeing Rose, that annoying accent the over top mannerisms yet unlike Brand i don't want to punch my fist through his skull


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I have to admit the entrance is entertaining and different but he has no decent moves to get him by. I suppose that could be improved on but i just look at him and see another Fandango i.e. his song being over but not him.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



tailhook said:


> I think the funniest part of the whole thing is that he's going to be fed Jack Swagger.


See that's the problem. I think he will get WINS over Swagger. The Swagger character doesn't need losses right now. The recent break with Cesaro, and now this. It could bury him.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember liking Russel Brand when I first saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall. But by the time Get Him to the Greek came out I was pretty much over him. That being said I worry this is how I will feel overall about Adam Rose. Initially I like him (enjoyed his brief NXT time) but I can see myself just thinking in a few months "yeah, I have had my fill now". Hope I am wrong though


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Legion103 said:


> *I love Russell Brand -- but he doesn't walk and talk like he's homosexual.
> *
> I've got nothing against that, I'm just curious if his character is meant to come off as that.


How much Russell Brand have you watched? If you ever watched his talk show he had on FX you would retract that statement.

But it seem like Adam Rose has a little bit of Russell Brand in him, he's basically a party animal and lets give it some time and see what he's really all about.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Did they change him after he failed a wellness test or am I to believe that WWE actually forced him to go from a monster to borderline skinnyfat for no reason at all? I mean he used to look like this:










Closer to Ryback than John Cena and now he looks like what would happen if CM Punk stopped lifting but ate fries everyday instead










I am no wizard, but something seems very fishy. His whole character screams backstage punishment, similar to Brodus Clay when they decided to turn him from a monster to a comedy jobber after he spoiled a match on Twitter. Also losing over 50lbs of muscle is a feat by itself, he looks like a totally different person and it has nothing to do with his beard.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Did they change him after he failed a wellness test or am I to believe that WWE actually forced him to go from a monster to borderline skinnyfat for no reason at all? I mean he used to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realise he used to look like that. wow. That's quite a transformation, but not in a good way.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Adam Rose is beyond annoying. Hand him the sack.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

he's going to be the kind of jobber that interrupts people during segments and then gets his ass beat while the crowd cheers


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> He'll go as far as Fandango did.


beating chris jericho clean at wrestlemania? I'll eat my hat if he does that


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Adam Rose debut was terrible*



Reaper Jones said:


> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an idea, have him do a Mick Foley and have three different characters.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll miss Kruger, but this camp shit is fun, at least. I thought it was weird as fuck with the lollipop, but Zeb sold it. His train of groupies is extremely useful, allowing his trust-fall thing, as well as making him look important.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Rose's gimmick is so bad it's good.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Protokletos said:


> Rose's gimmick is so bad it's good.


That's a great way to put it


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

i think this is WWE's version of Russel Brand.. for some reason. Awful gimmick.. but then again any gimmick that involve dancing i dont like.. so i might be a bit biast.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking past Rose, Glad to see JTG back on TV


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

This will most likely be just another segment I fast forward through. I will give him a watch to see how the wrestling is, but regardless for me it will entirely depend on his opponent.

And I can see the comparison to Brand but I only liked Brand for a short time, I watched his show and realized I don't find this guy funny at all.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is WWE trying to push him as a homosexual?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Legion103 said:


> Is WWE trying to push him as a homosexual?


If they are then they're doing a poor job of it.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Looking past Rose, Glad to see JTG back on TV


That's not JTG...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Please tell me people understand that he's Russel Brand's character Aldous Snow?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam who ? is this guy a good worker?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> That's not JTG...












Though it was JTG but if it ain't... We can move along then


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Though it was JTG but if it ain't... We can move along then


I don't blame you though. I thought it was JTG at first as well, but this dude has tattoos all over his chest, i don't think JTG has those.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

You all are just a bunch of lemons.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Adam is all kinds of annoying.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the guy (well, based on his vignettes) and I like the gimmick
The Fandango comparison is not good. Fandango's gimmick sucks and he never gets any mic time (great performer though, needs a new gimmick and he'll shine). 
This gimmick is far less retarded and should give the guy plenty of mic time. If he's any good he can run with it. I'm rooting for him

The debut itself was forgettable though. I mean literally, I forgot what it was. I remember his entrance, him falling back into the crowd (that was cool) but not who he interrupted or what he did when he entered the ring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can definitely see the Fandango comparisons, but looks to me like he's already way more hyped than he was. The entrance entourage, the music, the catchphrases - its looking good for Adam Rose for the time being I think.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Bunch of fucking lemons up in here...


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't be a lemon




Be a ROSE BUG!


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

The Crpwd was hot for him. Good potential start.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't be a lemon, be a rosebud!

I honestly thought that I wouldn't like it, but I do. He can team up with Fandango and their tag team name could be The Rosebuds.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's nice to see a little positivity on WWE, instead of all the angry and pissed off peeps.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> Destined to fail. They need to stop debuting guys with these stupid ass gimmicks


Yup he's just going to be another drew macntyre, it will be 4mb


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Adam Rose will have a segment or (even better) a match at Payback. Payback is in Chicago, big wrestling town. He's going to have a massive pop and a big chant that was awesome after his entrance. HHH knows it and has already planned it.
He already has a face catchphrase "don't be a lemon be a rosebud". The crowd will love to repeat that.

The guy can wrestle and is a 15 year veteran. 
He can do comedy wretling and serious wrestling. 

He will be alright


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Fail


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

IMO the midget who wears the reindeer costume had better debut. Sassy-Homosexual gimmicks has been done so many times way better before (Rico > Adam Rose ,for example) ,that even he has 15years inring experience ,that doesnt help him because of this terrible "sugar rush"-type of gimmick. 
Dont hate all the hate ,these negative opinions are just another point of view.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I know I usually try to avoid feeling this negative about a new talent and try to politely dissuade others as well. But this time around I just can't quite tap into that spring of positivity for this one. Maybe I am just too bitter to have that much fun.

ositivity

On the bright side, I am pretty sure Rose and Fandango will feud, probably sooner than later, and it has a good chance of being far more entertaining than Santino and Fandango's current "business"


----------



## Mobster (Dec 23, 2013)

My intial response to his gimmick is annoyance. I'm not sure there is anything he can do to change that response. I guess if he was an amazing wrestler, then I could probably look passed his gimmick.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

the frenchise said:


> Adam Rose will have a segment or (even better) a match at Payback. Payback is in Chicago, big wrestling town. He's going to have a massive pop and a big chant that was awesome after his entrance. HHH knows it and has already planned it.
> He already has a face catchphrase "don't be a lemon be a rosebud". The crowd will love to repeat that.
> 
> The guy can wrestle and is a 15 year veteran.
> ...


Be A Rose-Bud clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

AlienND said:


> Be A Rose-Bud clap clap clapclapclap


I'm picturing them chanting "You're a lemon!" at whoever his opponent is.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

I liked it, but I think the guy is not going far.


----------



## Sectioned136 (Apr 27, 2014)

WWE really needs to do away with these horrible musical dance gimmicks because they don't work. They are just awful and cringe-worthy. The Funkasauras and Fandango gimmicks along with a host of others have failed after a few months and Adam Rose will be on the jobbers list as well in the near future. I have a feeling Rose will be up there alongside some of the worst ever gimmicks. Since when do wrestlers stand in the ring and suck lollipops?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think he'll ever work as a face. I just wanted to punch him in the face last RAW.

Zeb stole the segment. (Y)


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

from promos before his appearence I wanted to punch him in the face...but after he appeared on Raw and Mainevent I enjoyed his segments a bit. we'll see.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sectioned136 said:


> WWE really needs to do away with these horrible musical dance gimmicks because they don't work. They are just awful and cringe-worthy. The Funkasauras and Fandango gimmicks along with a host of others have failed after a few months and Adam Rose will be on the jobbers list as well in the near future. I have a feeling Rose will be up there alongside some of the worst ever gimmicks. Since when do wrestlers stand in the ring and suck lollipops?


Except Adam Rose is a party animal, not a musical act.

When you already have a catchphrase that the fans start to chant during your debut, a considerable amount of in-ring experience, a few weeks of hype videos to show the crowd what you're all about and, perhaps most importantly, creative not fucking up your momentum in record time, then you have a pretty good chance at becoming something pretty good in the long run.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm picturing them chanting "You're a lemon!" at whoever his opponent is.


^ This, I think they already do that in NXT. That crowd can be smarky as feck but some of their chants are :lmao material.

I think a lot of people forget about some of the larger then life characters they've actually grown up with. Not everyone has to be this badass superman who growls beats people up squash style. There's different ways to get over and I personally like as many different types of characters as possible because it makes things so much more interesting.

You're not going to put him in the main event now, maybe never, but he'll make that midcard some much less bland and one dimensional. Plus that entrance though :banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> On the bright side, I am pretty sure Rose and Fandango will feud, probably sooner than later, and it has a good chance of being far more entertaining than Santino and Fandango's current "business"


If you consider two fully grown straight men prancing around like a couple of metrosexual show ponies with gender crisis peacocking for cheers entertaining, then sure. I really hope both don't end up in the ring together actually.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

So it's safe to say his mannerisms and lines are based entirely off of Russell Brand. I didn't wanna be this general about it before, but after watching like 30 minutes of his stuff, I feel pretty safe saying that.

So Brand is from Essex, same area of Britain as I am. Literally the thing that sells Brands personality is his accent, the mixture of somewhat posh, but not posh at the same time is what sells him to the average man. Giving him lines that are straight out of Brand's vocab aren't gonna make people like him without the accent, because without it, he sounds more ridiculous than Russell does himself.

Another thing, Face? You rip off the aspects of a famous persona, fine whatever, its cheap, but what can you really do. but do your fucking research first; Russell Brand is hated by probably about 50% of people because they find him to be a pompous twat. Basing a character that's supposed to be universally loved off something that you already know isn't is blatant stupidity. Hell, even in films Brand tends to play a fucking idiot 'bad guy' who has no clue he's a piece of shit.

I'm expecting red rep for this post, but honestly this strikes me as absolutely ridiculous. Someone clearly watched Get him to the Greek & Forgetting Sarah Marshall while they were supposed to be coming up with character ideas. Stupid idea all around.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> If you consider two *fully grown straight men prancing around like a couple of metrosexual show ponies with gender crisis peacocking for cheers entertaining*, then sure. I really hope both don't end up in the ring together actually.


You don't know who Aldous Snow is then Reaper never watched that movie bro :lmao did pretty EDIT:well at the box office too.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't stop chanting and whistling his theme song...ahahaha

It's becoming addictive


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Adam Rose has gotten noticeably slimmer since his debut on NXT.May have something to do with all those recent shady parties in dark back alleys instead of pumping iron at the gym.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

turn him heel imho


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aldous Snow's... I mean Adam Rose's debut last Monday was the most entertaining part of Raw. It's just so ridiculous. I love it.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

too many lemons and not enough rosebuds in this thread.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really hate Russell Brand so i'm definitely not interested in Adam Rose. He won't go anywhere.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

hitmanclarke said:


> Can't wait for him to be part of 4 1/2 Man Band.


Ya know that could be a storyline just a 3MB take over 
:lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I really hate him more than any wrestler ever


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Mid carder for life. Except the WWE has no clue how to book a midcard anymore.


so basically jobber that will occasionally rotate into a forgettable meaningless us/ic title run ie big e and countless others.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> too many lemons and not enough rosebuds in this thread.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

don't be lemons!!

Be Rose buds!!


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

I can see Adam Rose cutting a promo in the future and ending it by saying :If life gives y'll lemons,then make rosebuds out of it. 

adamrose.gif


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

With all the flamboyant gimmicks, soon this will actually become reality.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

As long as he stays in the mid-card, that's fine, he'll provide some good laughs.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a good solid gimmick like Fandango's is. The WWE need people like him and Fandango in the same way they needed Rick The Model Martel and Goldust.


----------



## MrMidNight (May 13, 2014)

Spittekauga said:


> With all the flamboyant gimmicks, soon this will actually become reality.


shame thatll never see the light of day outside of youtube cause benoit was in it....that was actually funny :lmao


----------



## MrMidNight (May 13, 2014)

think WWE needs to allow him (and all the people who arrived from NXT) time on the mic so they can allow the casual audience that doesnt keep up with NXT to know who they area minute or 2 segement backstage wont hurt anyone when it comes to building characters. They have 3 hours live with raw 2 recorded with smackdown 1 for superstars 1 for mainevent plus NXT there is absolutely no reason everyone shouldnt be able to have a few minutes of air time atleast once every other week to build character and progress storylines so jobbers dont continue to seem worthless.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

henrymark said:


> Awful.
> 
> No doubt they will feed him Damien Sandow during his little push though



called it :lmao:lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rose is a party animal. Fandango is a ballroom dancer. They both love women. Neither are gay. They both have charisma and personality, and are rocking the fuck out of their gimmicks. They are going 110% with it. I think them feuding would be so awesome. Imagine the mic exchanges between the two! :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Adam Rose is much more entertaining and charasmatic than Fandango IMO. Better music too.


----------

